# RMC housing expense and living style?



## bdb1231 (9 Apr 2011)

How much is the residence fee per month? Is it covered or do I have to pay out of my pocket? Are there subsidized meal in RMC?

Whats the advantage of going into RMC compared to a local University? What training do you get at RMC during the school semester?


----------

